# G0781 DRO installation



## Austengeist (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi guy!

I have a G0781 that I have upgraded to a belt drive. I recently purchased a nice set of glass linear scales for a 3 axis DRO. I went with the glass scales over the magnetic as I found that they should be much more accurate (unless they get dirty inside). The price wasn’t too bad and it included a display for all 3 readouts. 

I am wondering a few things. Can I cut the glass scales down to a custom size? If so, with what? Any good ideas about installing these on the mini mill? Brackets or? 
Thanks!


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 4, 2018)

You should really order the scales the size you need. I've seen people talk about cutting them with a bandsaw, but they are glass and breaking them would be pretty easy. 

For installing, I just used the brackets they came with along with a few I made on the mill from angle and bar aluminum.


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 5, 2018)

Do a YouTube search for "shortening dro scale". Looks like there's a bunch of videos showing this.

Ted


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 5, 2018)

I have seen a video on cutting them. They must be dissembled and the glass scale cut separately with a diamond wheel in a die grinder or Dremel. It looked pretty doable, but must be done carefully.


----------



## Austengeist (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks! The place I ordered them from had the sizes close but not ideal. I’ll try installing them and see if they will interfere as is. Thanks for the suggestions. I’ll post some pictures of what I come up with. 
Thanks!


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 5, 2018)

Here's a link to the installation I did on my mill, it's not a mini but is the same style:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-install-on-mill-updated.46586/
Hope it helps

Eddy


----------

